
The U.S. is spending millions to solve mystery sonic attacks on diplomats - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90286767/the-u-s-is-spending-millions-to-solve-mystery-sonic-attacks-on-diplomats
======
simonblack
My personal opinion is that the so-called 'sonic attacks' are actually work-
related injuries caused by something being used WITHIN the US diplomatic
missions.

The finger has been pointed both at sound weapons and at microwave weapons,
but nothing external to the diplomatic missions has been detectable. Hardly
the situation if the weapons are as powerful as has been described.

